# any thoughts by technically proficient computer folk...



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

...on why IE on my computer is SOOOOOOOO slow as to be unusable ever since i went with dsl???

(special note-keep in mind that i am the MOST INEPT computer person God put on this planet and any computer related discusions with me have to be approached on the level of an adult speaking to a VERY YOUNG CHILD)...


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

This may not solve your problem but you can give it a try. There are tweaks that you need to do for your computer to "adjust" to having a high speed internet connection. It's kind of technical but here is the info:

http://www.dslreports.com/faq/tweaks


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

If IE itself is slow (not the downloading of data), there's a small possibility that the DSL software is eating too much RAM. If you have 64MB or less this is especially likely. RAM is cheap now, and if you don't have much it would be a very good idea to upgrade anyways. 

If the downloading of data is slow, CALL YOUR DSL PROVIDER! It's their JOB to make sure your happy with the quality of service you get.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Windows 98 with the networking drivers loaded took 48MB of ram just to bootup, you load other things, and as Mark said, that 64MB is eaten up.

We need more details.

Version of Windows?
Amount of Ram?
CPU speed?
Version of IE?

There are sooo many things that it could possibly be???


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Ahh I had this problem. You using a firewall anmd anti virus software? That slowed mine to a crawl untill I got it adjusted...


----------

